
Ask HN: Parents how do you limit your kids time playing the computer? - omilu
My kids play on the computer all day (games&#x2F;netflix&#x2F;youtube) unless I stop them.  I&#x27;m seriously worried about them getting carpal tunnel, or posture issues.  I constantly nag them to take breaks and do something outside, but generally just let them do as they please, since they are at daycare &#x2F; school all day.  The weekends though are bad,  I will force them to do something else if they have a marathon five hour session.    What do you guys do?  When I was a kid I was free to use the computer as much as i wanted, but the options sucked compared to today, so it was self regulating, you just got bored and went outside faster.  Kids don&#x27;t get bored anymore.
======
informatimago
Happily, there's only 24 hours a day; that's the hard limit :-)

The only way out is to have more interesting outdoor activities: horse,
skydiving, range shooting, orbital excursions, asteroid exploration and
mining. Just saying.

Really do you think playing with a stick and a worm as our grand fathers did
was more fun or more interesting than the dumbest iPhone game?

